# hehe....cool thingy



## Someguy (Jan 20, 2002)

If you click on the amount of posts on a thread, youcan see a break down on who posted to it and how much.... cool!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

Heh. Very nice, yeah... 

And it works fine unless - like me - you forget that it's a javascript thingy, which opens in a new window automatically but won't open if you click "open in new window."


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

*Cool!* I hadn't noticed this feature, thanks for the heads-up. I can have _fun_ with this!


----------



## Someguy (Jan 20, 2002)

one of these days me clicking random, things will get me in trouble


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

So you mean that now we can see how many times Graydoom posted to a particular thread without actually opening it - that is pretty nifty.


----------



## Someguy (Jan 20, 2002)

or  Wicht  

And posts you post to have a hole in the little envelope i noticed...


----------

